# Chrome OS won't change the time zone



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i don't know if anyone can help me but, i have google chrome OS flow build by Hexxeh, and i have booted it on my Macbook pro, but when i try to change the timezone it keeps going back to pacific time, and that is making my clock three hours behind my actual time (EDT), i want to know if i can permanently change it to EDT?


----------

